
UK Government Strategy on Coronavirus - parsadotsh
https://twitter.com/iandonald_psych/status/1238518371651649538
======
fleischhauf
Interesting, I'm not sure if you can control the spread reliably enough by
closing schools and big events. Seems like a huge risk to me. It's very easy
lose control with exponential growth. Also I have no idea how you could spread
the disease only to low risk groups, I don't think you can find enough
volunteers either

